# my 99 tj sport plowing



## NH-ROB (Apr 16, 2006)

Here are some shots of me plowing in Newhampshire.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

looks good plows a little beat but the jeep looks good


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks good, plow could use some paint. Would you kindly send some of that snow down to MA


----------



## NH-ROB (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah the plow is old but the drive way is small, besides I already had the plow and it did not cost much to build the mount.
Robbie


----------

